# At What Age Kids Stop Sleeping With Parents?



## lisamarie

My ds is 6 1/2 yo and even though he has his own bed and has been sleeping there since he was 3 1/2 yo, he still LOVES falling asleep w/me in our bed and then my dh transfers him into his bed.

This is fine (most of the time), because I go to bed early. But there are times when I want to stay up and we also have a baby due in a month. This is tough on him. Also, does anyone think its out of the ordinary that he's this old and still adores sleeping w/me?

Thanks~

Lisa


----------



## natmother

My daughter slept with us until she was 3 and then she asked for her own bed. We bought her a twin size.. big girl bed and she sleeps in that now.

amended - 4/5/03 Autumn who is 4 now has been sleeping with us again since we moved. I figure she'll be in and out throughout her childhood. Whenever she needs closeness.

amended - 6/26/04 Autumn is still in and out of our bed. She is the high needs child although I don't like to label her. Cassidy, her younger nursing sister sleeps with us sometimes but usually she stays crashed through the night in their room on a full size futon. They sleep together on the futon most nights. We have an open bed policy.. it's there if they need it.

The twin bed that we got when Autumn was three is turning out to be useless because we can't all fit in it. So we are saving it in the garage until she gets older.









Yvonne


----------



## Mallory

My boys are almost 2 and 3 and still sleep with us.
But my sister is 7 and usually still sleeps with parents, and my brother who is 10 slept with them most of the time until he was 5 and until recently often made a nest on the floor in thier room to go to sleep.


----------



## emmaline

I had to ask my ds1 to kindly stay in his own bed all night when he was about 8 yo (always started the night in his bed but came in during the night) because he snored and was taking up so much space - he kindly agreed with a little bribery

soon after this ds2 (then 9 mos and sleeping in a cot) began having very disturbed nights and started spending all night with me - he's still there at age 5, he loves it, so do I - if your ds is out of the ordinary so is mine


----------



## simonee

I couldn't answer because dd is 3.5 and shows no signs of wanting to sleep elsewhere. I bet she'll end up in or beyond the last group


----------



## DaryLLL

My girls slept with us full time until they were 5 and 7. they moved out together and slept together in a double bed until they were 8 and 10.

Ds slept with me and dh until he was 8 (king size bed). I was between them and they both snored and I would get so hot! so I finally had to kick him out. For a year or so after that, I laid down next to him for a while until he said I could get up, or would fall asleep.

Just this week, he was very sick with a stomach bug and he wanted to sleep with me for 2 nights. Dh slept elsewhere. Ds is now 11.


----------



## eclipse

i slept with my mom until i was 7 or 8. she got me my own bed at 5 because i asked for it. i slept about 1/2 the first night there, ended up crawling back in wiht her, and didn't use it for nighttime again for years !


----------



## sevenkids

20 wasn't an option! Hehe, my dd moved out last year, now she co-sleeps with her boyfriend. She would often nap with me.
My 18 year old stopped when he was about 4, my 13 ds and 11 dd still come in when they feel sick, my 8 year old ds hardly ever, he likes his own space and goes to bed early. I always trip over my 7 y/o dd, she likes the floor by my bed. I have a crib mattress for her under my bed (she pees) My 3 y/o ds is still there, my DH is not ready to seperate yet, lol.
I want my own room! Waaaah! Waaah!


----------



## Evergreen

I voted 6-8 but if they choose to move out earlier I have no problem with that








I think this is an age where they are cognative to begin the move, if they havent done so already. Most kids by this time want their privacy anyway. But if they really dont seem readys to sleep on their own it shouldnt be pushed either. I guess all kids are diferent.


----------



## lisamarie

WOW!!! Its so good to hear these responses! Keep them coming!

Thanks~

Lisa


----------



## ilex

I'm really glad to see this thread, I have been wondering about this lately. I actually slept with my mom most of the time until I moved out at 18.







Yes, of course I had my own room, and bed etc, and did sleep by myself at times, but I was always more comfortable with her, and always slept better. And I honestly hope my dd is the same way. I will not kick her out of my bed at any age, I was just thinking last night as I watched her sleep that I can't imagine her being in another bed. I have a hard enough time shifting over to the twin my dh is sleeping on, to cuddle with him. It seems too far away from her!!!


----------



## Forest Sage

Ds will be five in June. He has been sleeping with me since day one, and he shows no signs of wanting his own bed. I'm also expecting a baby (actually on Ds's birthday) and I don't want to kick Ds out in favour of the newborn...I'm not sure exactly what I'm going to do. I don't think it's unusual for a child this age (or even older) to still want to sleep with parents.


----------



## carmen veranda

My 17 yr. old still sleeps with me, my 8 yr old and my 3 yr old and me sometimes. She has her own bed, in her own room, but sometimes needs to be near. (Sometimes she needs to be very far away.) The 8 yr old and the 3 yr. old share a room with bunkbeds. Neither one ever sleeps there. Oh, and the dog sleeps with us most of the time....We definitly keep each warm!!!


----------



## laralou

Ds is 9 and still sleeps with me whenever we have enough room. If he had a sibling to sleep with, he might would have moved out sooner.


----------



## JesseMomme

Well I wasnt sure what to vote...my older two had their own beds after they were 1 yo-18 mos or something....
my youngst brother still sleeps in the same room or bed with my mom, last I knew, and he is 12!


----------



## ekblad9

I didn't vote. I think older than 8 yo is fine. My older kids are in and out. If the baby wakes up it bothers them so they will go sleep in a bed alone or with eachother. We play musical beds over here!


----------



## mamapixie

Well, my 7yo DS is still sleeping in our bed(well, my bed right now, DH is in S.Korea with the Army) But...I have told him that once daddy gets home, he'll have to sleep in his own bed. And he's okay with that.

And my 8month old DS mostly sleeps in the bed, but I usually start his night out in the play-yard, just so I can get a few chores done around the house before I go to sleep.

I remember climbing into my mom's bed with her until I was 14-15. Usually if I'd had a rough day, etc.


----------



## Ilaria

I slept with my parents until I was 9, my brother slept with them until he was 10 and my son is only 21 mos and still sleeping with us.


----------



## natmother

Bump


----------



## loving-my-babies

I voted for ages 3-5. I believe that children should co-sleep until they are able to the make the decision to leave the family bed. My dd "graduated" from the FB at age 3, our ds was on the way and she decided she was mature enough to make the change to her toddler bed...


----------



## guestmama9924

I voted 6-8, but would have picked an older # if available! My oldest DD is turning 9 and she still likes to sleep with us, and I don't mind at all. She slept with us full time until about age 4, when I got pg with dd 2. Then dd 2 kinda moved in on her space! But the oldest has a bed, and likes it, but sleeps with us pretty often.


----------



## loving-my-babies

keysmama: I think it's great that your babes are still co-sleeping!


----------



## BusyMommy

Hey, Could you vote on this one, too? I started it a couple of days ago and had a couple more questions.

Thanks









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=161012


----------



## loving-my-babies

mmm.. not to flame anyone, but I'm curious as to why would someone vote for "infant", who would think babes should NOT sleep with their parents... (here at MDC anyway)


----------



## indiegirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loving-my-babies*
mmm.. not to flame anyone, but I'm curious as to why would someone vote for "infant", who would think babes should NOT sleep with their parents... (here at MDC anyway)

Just like anything else having to do with Attachment Parenting, co-sleeping isn't for everyone. It's one tool in a large bag of tricks that promote bonding and a strong relationship. One tool of many.

Jesse


----------



## nova22

The age keeps moving up for me! At first I thought I would never cosleep, but we did. Then I thought ds would move out of our bed when I got pregnant but he didn't. DH and I recently discussed moving him out of our bed when he is 18 months old, but that's just a month away and both of us decided we're not ready to make the transition yet. Now, I can imagine him still being in our bed a couple years down the road. I like having him with me.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

My youngest will be 11 this year, and she is still in there with us alot







They've had their own rooms and beds for a long time (my oldest is nearly 13) and he is still welcome to come on in, though he prefers his own bed usually. They can sleep wherever they choose. I can't imagine deciding an age for them to move out of our bed. Smiles, Kristi


----------



## TSamara

Please help.
The CAS is on my ass about my co-sleeping with my 13 year old son. Is this illegal? Are there any studies to show that what I'm doing is harmful? I would really appreciate any input from you all. thanks


----------



## UrbanPlanter

TSamara, welcome to MDC!
This is a really old thread... you might try starting a new thread to get responses to your question. I hope you get help!


----------

